# DVR searching for signal on satellite 2 (771)



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Woke up to this message on my DVR. Did a red button reset and it went thru all of the steps except download data. Instead it came. Back with the same message again. Should I try another red button reset?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Did you try swapping BBCs? Sometimes the BBCs go bad and cause the no signal issue you describe. I always keep a couple of extra BBCs around since I've had to replace some over time. D* will ship you a few of these if you call.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Mu husband is out of town and I'm afraid I don't know what that is. Guess I'll need to call Dtv.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

I am having the same problem and only on one of my DVRs. It appears quite often. Luckily, we can go to another DVR in the same room which never does that. It is hooked up to Whole House System with a Cinema kit attached and all the lights on the DECA unit and Cinema kit are on & blinking. My wife is mad as hell because it always happens when we are watching a recording and wants me to get rid of it and get another one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I must have done the red button reset 4-5 times with no success as described above. I then unplugged the unit for 30 seconds and it reset correctly. Does this make sense to anyone. Wonder if this DVR is dying?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Casey21 said:


> I must have done the red button reset 4-5 times with no success as described above. I then unplugged the unit for 30 seconds and it reset correctly. Does this make sense to anyone. Wonder if this DVR is dying?


I'd stop hitting the Red Button. I never use that and I rarely have problems.

I've had HRs that seemed to get caught in a "771" loop and they never recovered. Had to get replacements.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

knoxbh said:


> I am having the same problem and only on one of my DVRs. It appears quite often. Luckily, we can go to another DVR in the same room which never does that. It is hooked up to Whole House System with a Cinema kit attached and all the lights on the DECA unit and Cinema kit are on & blinking. My wife is mad as hell because it always happens when we are watching a recording and wants me to get rid of it and get another one. Any suggestions?


Did you try hooking up your other HR to the feeds of the HR you're having problems with? If the problem occurs on both HRs on the same feed you've got a cabling problem. If the problem follows the HR when you hook that up to the feeds of the HR that is working correctly, you've got a problem with the HR itself.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Casey21 said:


> I must have done the red button reset 4-5 times with no success as described above. I then unplugged the unit for 30 seconds and it reset correctly. Does this make sense to anyone. Wonder if this DVR is dying?


I see you have two HRs. Try swapping them and if the problem follows the HR you're having problems with, it is the HR that's bad. I'm assuming you don't have the same problems on both of them.

Rich


----------



## ds2992 (Feb 9, 2012)

tighten the cables at every connection through the system from dish to receiver. Almost every time i see this the cable came loose somewhere.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for everyone's reply. My other 2 dvr's worked fine. It was just this one that had the searching for signal 771 message. As I said I repeatedly pressed the red button to perform a restart. Clearly, I was in a state of insanity because I thought pressing the red button 4 different times was going to cause a different result which is the definition of insane 
After seeing this was not going to reboot the machine I unplugged the dvr and plugged it back in after about 30 seconds. It rebooted without any difficulty. Why the red button reset didn't work but unplugging it did I have no idea. Happy for the result but wondering if this dvr is slowly dying. Does anyone know if I'm eligible for a "free" dvr upgrade on this one (it's a HR20-700)? Would be nice before it completely craps out. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Casey21 said:


> Thank you for everyone's reply. My other 2 dvr's worked fine. It was just this one that had the searching for signal 771 message. As I said I repeatedly pressed the red button to perform a restart. Clearly, I was in a state of insanity because I thought pressing the red button 4 different times was going to cause a different result which is the definition of insane
> After seeing this was not going to reboot the machine I unplugged the dvr and plugged it back in after about 30 seconds. It rebooted without any difficulty. Why the red button reset didn't work but unplugging it did I have no idea. Happy for the result but wondering if this dvr is slowly dying. Does anyone know if I'm eligible for a "free" dvr upgrade on this one (it's a HR20-700)? Would be nice before it completely craps out. Thanks.


Unplugging and using the Red Button are two different things. You might try an external HDD on the 20-700 and see if your problems go away. No sense in just giving up on a working 20-700, one of the finest DVRs extant.

Rich


----------

